
Guide to artificial body parts - eurvin
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/future/science/213387-artificial-body-parts
======
Rhapso
Interestingly this totally ignores the rather mature field of artificial ears.

~~~
to3m
And artificial teeth.

(Interestingly, when they talk about the artificial jaw (see end of article),
they mention having a dental bridge, because, of course, a jaw needs teeth.
But I assume these teeth aren't real ones. Maybe false teeth just aren't
exciting enough? But I bet patient satisfaction levels are pretty good.)

------
adriand
> Another company, BioDapt, was started by a snowmobile racer, Mike Schulz,
> who lost his leg in a grizzly racing accident which caused his kidneys to
> shut down.

You know you're extreme when you race grizzlies.

~~~
scintill76
Best humorously wrong homophone I've seen in awhile. (If anyone's wondering,
"grisly" is probably the word that was meant ("gruesome; causing horror or
disgust"), whereas "grizzly racing" sounds like a race involving grizzly
bears.)

